

Google is now officially evil - genepope

&#60;http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Mobile/thread?tid=64de7d408b32e021&#38;hl=en&#38;fid=64de7d408b32e021000461f9a382cc7a&#62;
A spam storm of SMS replies from the google SMS service is driving people crazy, not to mention running up their cell bills and google is doing nothing to stop it.
======
arockwell
From the link:

> Hi everyone,

> Thanks for responding so quickly. We are looking into the > issue, and as
> soon as I have an update, I'll post it > here. If you don't have an
> unlimited SMS plan, and > you're worried about SMS charges, please let your
> carrier > know about the situation.

> -Zeke

Shit happens.

------
genepope
btw, on Digg too.
[http://digg.com/programming/GOOGLE_FAIL_Don_t_Be_Evil_Slogan...](http://digg.com/programming/GOOGLE_FAIL_Don_t_Be_Evil_Slogan_Taken_to_Ironic_Height)

Digg it and help wake up the google techs asleep at the (off) switch. Still
going on after many hours. Some people getting 60 sms messages per hour.

------
genepope
shit happens, but responsible companies do something about it, not just say
"shit happens"

